

Flickr is down - wslh
http://www.flickr.com

======
wslh
A picture for the records:
[https://twitter.com/awardio/status/387739827300343808/photo/...](https://twitter.com/awardio/status/387739827300343808/photo/1)

------
elwell
not completely: the image resource urls are fine

